
Schema.org v6.0 - fxbois
https://schema.org/docs/releases.html#v6.0
======
onli
It's kind of funny how specific some of those changes are. _Issue #2373:
Improvements around real estate description including the addition of a
property accommodationFloorPlan and type FloorPlan for use when a number of
accomodation entries share a common layout. Added numberOfFullBathrooms and
yearBuilt._ Okay then!

In general the schema markup is great though. It's semantic web stuff done
right: It's not hard to implement, it has tangible benefits, and there is
proper tooling around it like the schema markup tester. And best of all: While
this is mainly about changing how search results look, there is nothing
stopping other software from using that markup. It's really one of the
positive things Google is involved in.

It's only frustrating if what you want to do is not supported. I'd love to
markup my processor and graphics card benchmark results (the ordered result
list), but there is nothing in the schema that would allow me to do that :/

~~~
Avalaxy
> It's really one of the positive things Google is involved in.

Is it though? Seems to me not necessarily a positive thing. If Google can
serve the information on your website already on the SERP, the user won't have
to visit your website anymore.

~~~
jupp0r
> If Google can serve the information on your website already on the SERP, the
> user won't have to visit your website anymore

Isn't this the whole point of the semantic web - making information machine
readable so that humans don't have to visit the web page anymore?

------
carlbarrdahl
What if there was a kind of search engine with support for all these schemas?
An open platform for interfacing with websites supporting this structued data.

I know Google supports some of them (Product, Recipe, Article, etc...). This
would support all of them as well as a way to push Actions (eg, OrderAction to
order food from a restaurang)

Websites would expose json+ld data instead of html and clients could decide
how these responses would render and interact with.

Does anything like this exist?

~~~
aarroyoc
Something related but executed locally:
[https://comunica.linkeddatafragments.org/](https://comunica.linkeddatafragments.org/)

------
jszymborski
Is there a way for me to search what schemas are defined?

Say I wanted a Schema for what I think of as a "Protein" or "Gene", how would
I know that one exists or that I should write one myself?

~~~
zeisss
There is a full list here:
[https://schema.org/docs/full.html](https://schema.org/docs/full.html)

~~~
jszymborski
Thank you!

------
tekkk
I created an npm library for adding some basic Schema data (along with other
data) for webpages and blogpages, but I have to admit it's quite a tangled
mess to figure what properties you should and what are even important. It's
nice that people at Schema.org try to figure out a way to describe every
relation and attribute for a webpage, but I as a developer can only see an
endless chore with little idea what actually benefits eg SEO ranking and what
doesn't.

It would be nice if Google could shed some light what properties they consider
the most useful and what can be used for special SERP widgets. One thing that
I especially was mystified by were the Actions eg ViewActions or
SearchActions. Are ViewActions just specifications for viewing the page in
some app? And SearchActions for showing that you have search implemented,
which might be shown in the SEO result as a search bar?

~~~
Alir3z4
I've built a similar thing in Django.

The importance of SEO for search engines is always not known, we just guess
what we should do to it more pleasant for search engines.

I guess, they never tell exactly what is important because of abusers and SEO
spammers, otherwise a simple library could take care of it completely. We
would see web frameworks to static site generators that get the most out of it
automatically. That could be a really easier world to live in.

------
cwmma
How long until Schema.org degrades into something like The Version War?

1\. [https://www.orionsarm.com/eg-
article/48fdb8829e239](https://www.orionsarm.com/eg-article/48fdb8829e239)

------
mister_hn
But is it there really anyone using schemas? Until know, I've seen almost no
example of real usage in production services.

Can somebody point me to some real cases?

~~~
mindcrime
_But is it there really anyone using schemas?_

According to this page[1], " _Over 10 million sites use Schema.org to markup
their web pages and email messages._ ".

 _Can somebody point me to some real cases?_

See this Quora thread[2].

[1]: [https://schema.org/](https://schema.org/)

[2]: [https://www.quora.com/Who-has-examples-of-websites-which-
hav...](https://www.quora.com/Who-has-examples-of-websites-which-have-
implemented-schema-org-in-their-reviews-ratings-and-which-are-now-showing-as-
rich-snippet-in-the-search-results)

~~~
mister_hn
thanks

------
sfusato
I used to implement Schema.org for everything that was possible in my previous
projects.

Now, working on a new project, I think I'm only going to stick with
'breadcrumbs' and that's it.

The thing is that I don't like how Google is evolving. The "take everything
and use it for their own profit" attitude while giving less and less space to
the publishers as time goes by.

